# Fixing a handle heavy blade



## birdsfan (Aug 17, 2020)

Before proceding with anything, I wanted to seek the guidance of those with more knowledge and experience then myself. I like the balance point of a gyuto to be right around the pinch, say a few centimeters in front of the handle. I have encountered some that are uncomfortable handle heavy, Miyabi, Wusthoff

I have been considering ways to remedy this:

-Consider handle materials and chose lighter materials, scales, pins etc

-Handle shape and thickness, sand off some of the handle material to change the profile of the handle, potentially including the full tang.

-Remove the scales, drill some well placed holes in the tang to reduce the weight


Any thoughts from anyone who has tackled this problem before? I am certainly open to other solutions as well.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Aug 17, 2020)

For those two knives, weight is mostly in the metal in the handle, when you re-handle, you’ll be able to re shape the tang to reduce weight. Thin it, trim it, drill holes etc. The wood has some impact but I prefer to trim weight from metal so that I can use my fav. handle material & not compromise the perfect size. 

For Miyabi, you can sand off the metal tail cap replace with wood, see if that’s enough, that piece of metal sits at the tail end makes a big impact on balance due to the leverage it has sitting far from the balance point.

The Wust, if it’s too off balance, may need to convet to hidden tang to achieve your pinch balance point. 

good luck with the project!


----------



## birdsfan (Aug 17, 2020)

Thank you ma_sha! Your suggestions make a lot of sense. Inuitively, I thought that the tang itself was the biggest offender. I have not done anything yet so I don't know what the tang looks like under the scales. 

Hate to lose the butt plate, it is so classy looking, but you are right, it is sort of the fat kid on the see-saw. (and I know, because I was the fat kid)


----------



## ma_sha1 (Aug 17, 2020)

birdsfan said:


> Hate to lose the butt plate, it is so classy looking, but you are right, it is sort of the fat kid on the see-saw. (and I know, because I was the fat kid)



because I use knife block, my 5” Miyabi petty birchwood is the only one with a shinny metal tail which sticks out like a sore thumb. I thinned it & covered it up with a piece of wood, I feel much better, see pic. below, the middle one, which was also too short before. 

If you really want to preserve the tail but still lose weight, technically you could cut it off, thin it down from the under side, put it back on after replace the bulk of it with wood. It’ll be real hard to grind on that small piece of metal thou.


----------



## birdsfan (Aug 17, 2020)

It makes more sense to lose it. I would be worried about an uneven grind on the other side, which would leave gaps between the plate and the scale material. And yes I would love to have a look at what you did with your birchwood.


----------



## birdsfan (Aug 17, 2020)

That came out really cool! Actually, I kind of like it better than the metal. Or perhaps it just fits better with the other knives in the block. But as always, you did a very attractive and well executed job!


----------



## ma_sha1 (Aug 17, 2020)

Thanks buddy! Yeah, fitting in with the rest on the block made a big difference. I had some small birchwood pieces laying around, found one that was able to match & extend the vain from the original handle.


----------

